# arrow and broadhead recomendation short draw low poundage shooter



## MxCazador (Jun 21, 2015)

My wife shoots an Elite Spirit. Her draw length is 25 inches. She was shooting 42 pounds but injured her shoulder and had to drop to 36. 
Last year she was shooting Gold Tip Expedition 3555 and Quad Exodus 85 swept back heads. Total arrow weight is about 355 grains.
She had a shot at a doe but failed to harvest the animal as an O.K. shot at 25 yards didn't penetrate sufficiently. She shot at a forwarding angle, hit the animal in the boiler room but the arrow didn't have the kinectic energy to break ribs
She is looking to change arrows and broad heads and is asking for suggestions. I am no expert but believe a heavier, perhaps thinner arrow with a lesser diameter sweptback broadhead would give her better results. Suggestions please.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

G5 Srtiker, Magnus Stinger, Steelforce Phathead, Muzzy Phantom or Phantom SC.
I'd use 100 gn and get a heavier arrow.

Not sure where you are, but in OHIO 36 pounds is illegal. Has to be at least 40.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

You might want to look at the Victory VAP or RIP XV with the Magnus Stinger. Thin shafts with heavy inserts combined with a 2 Blade Cut on Contact 100g broad head. Keep the arrow thin and light with a lot of weight up front! My wife shoots thru deer with this setup at 25"/40 pounds. She shoots a 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo (2014 uses Z5 cams so they are smooth) at 40 pounds with the 500 spine RIP XV at 5g per inch she is pushing 280 fps


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

with her setup I wouldn't go over 20yds(just personally) if I were to do that, I'd have a heavy and thin arrow(like pott said) with a 2 blade head no bleeders unless you just wanted them. But wouldn't go any further(again, personally) than 25yds.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Easton Axis 500 spine (8.1 gpi.) and Slick Trick Standard 100 grain (4 blade 1" cut).

Easton Axis 500 Spine.....http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...Axis+500+.TRS0&_nkw=Easton+Axis+500+&_sacat=0

Slick Trick Standard 100 grain.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slick-Trick...735643?hash=item43eae5c55b:g:dwQAAOSwoudW3woR


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a 24 1/2" draw length and shoot a Carbon Element. In Utah, you must shoot at least 40 lbs of draw. That said, I use Axis 500 with a 100 grain slick trick. You want a cut on contact. Currently I'm at 52# but I started at 40 and was using the same arrow set up. Over 40 yards, animals get to live.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm shooting around 52/53 pounds I think, going to use Easton Axis 500 with 100 grain broadheads this year. She def. needs a cut on contact broadhead.


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

My wife shoots a Black Eagle Deep Impact tipped with a Dirt Nap broadhead. She shoots around 45lbs and the arrow zips right through the deer.


----------



## CJAyers (Aug 8, 2013)

My daughter shoots 40lbs at 25". This is her first year hunting, and she is shooting 500 Victory VAP's with 100 gr. Magnus Black Hornet broadheads. It worked well on her spring turkey.


----------



## Bishop Archery (Jul 19, 2016)

This is a 406 total arrow weight set up through a 14 pound bow with 14 inch draw length. 

www.bishoparchery.com









www.bishoparchery.com


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

On my 1 bow, the hope, vap 500's n muzzy 75's on my main bow Carbon express 150's w/ 85 grain slick tricks


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

My wife had the same problem last year. She was shooting a Gold Tip with a 100 Montec grain head out of a Hoyt Ignite at 45 pounds and failed to recover her deer. Total arrow weight was about 355 grains. I now have her shooting an Easton Axis 500 with a 125 grain Magnus stinger and a heavier insert giving her 450 grain arrow weight. Out of her Elite Spirit at 44 pounds she is getting great arrow flight and great penetration on our 3D target. I feel very confidant that she will get much better penetration on deer this year.


----------

